# New Killer Replicas TCM 2003 Leatherface Mask



## addison.morarre

Alright guys, here is the new Texas Chainsaw remake mask I have been working on for quite some time. This is the first prototype, one of two prototypes that I will be making this week. It still has the seam lines on it, as you can see. I will be trimming those up in just a minute. I have been extremely excited to finish this project and release it to the public, so here it is. The new Killer Replicas Leatherface mask, which will be named "Macabre".


----------

